# error when trying to manually start wpa_supplicant on asus x533ma



## whyisok (May 2, 2021)

Whenever I try to do this command `wpa_supplicant -B -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf`. I get this exact error message

```
ioctl [SIOCS80211,  op=20, val=0, arg_len=7]: invalid argument.
```
Also during boot. It does not start dhclient even though I have configured /etc/rc.conf and /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf correctly


Edit My  wifi card is an Atheros AR9485


----------



## SirDice (May 3, 2021)

Post your rc.conf and wpa_supplicant.conf (remove the password from it).


----------



## whyisok (May 3, 2021)

wpa_supplicant.conf

```
network={ 
                 ssid="myssid"
                  psk="mypsk"
}
```


rc.conf


```
hostname="alex-freebsd-asus"
keymap="colemak-dh.acc.kbd"
create_args_wlan0="country CA regdomain XC900M"
ntupdate_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
powerd_enable="YES"
dumpdev="NO"
wlans_ath0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA_SYNCDHCP"
```


----------



## SirDice (May 3, 2021)

```
create_args_wlan0="country CA regdomain XC900M"
```
Remove that `regdomain XC900M`


```
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA_SYNCDHCP"
```
Those are two words divided by a space, not an underscore.

```
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA SYNCDHCP"
```


----------



## whyisok (May 3, 2021)

Thank you so much. Remove the regdomain part worked.For the underscore.That was just a mistype when I was typing the reply.I did not actually have it in my rc.conf


----------

